# Blossom & MC's puppies are 4 weeks old too!



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Our "If It Ain't Broke Don't Fix It" litter is sired by Ch Tapscott's Master of Ceremon (MC) and the momma is Ch Peluito's Hermoso Bouquette ROM (Blossom). Our sweet Blossom is Dogs In Review's 2009 Top Brood Bitch of the Year for Havanese with 5 Champions in 2009.  We are so proud of our Foo Foo girl!

Here are Peluito's He's a Honey of an O - "Cheerio", Peluito's The Quicker Picker Upper - "Bounty", Peluito's Please Don't Squeeze the Charmin - "Mr. Whipple", Peluito's Maybe She's Born With It - "Maybelline", and Peluito's Easy Breezy Beautiful - "CG"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness I see a belly that needs to be rubbed. They are adorable Arlene.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh my goodness I see a belly that needs to be rubbed. They are adorable Arlene.


Ditto!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AWWWW-#2 pic-I want to kiss that little tummy!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, they are so adorable -- congrats! And I love the names, so clever and memorable. Looking forward to more pix as they grow up. 

Jane


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:faint:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

"Maybelline" is my favorite!  She's adorable...well they all are of course...Fame says hi to her little brothers and sisters!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Yay! They are so CUTE!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yet another too cute litter!!!!!! I'm drunk on cute.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

So So So Cute


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooh, love the belly shot . . . and those cute little pink pads.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay so where are thos pictures of Fame! )) we all wanna see her


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are all so adorable!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Too cute! I agree, that puppy belly is just begging to be rubbed :biggrin1:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

More puppies to love !! Congratulations.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

very pretty arlene.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are adorable. I love the names. Too Cute!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

*A big sister says hi!*

This is Fame, Peluito's Remember My Name. She's the big sister to these babies. She has the same daddy. 8)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Fame is SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

ooooh Just saw Fame's pictures here Farah  Give her a kiss from meeeeee!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Oh my goodness I see a belly that needs to be rubbed. They are adorable Arlene.


Just look at the cute little puppy feet on that one! They are adorable and love the theme for their names!


----------

